# Hyllus diardi pictures



## Draiman (Dec 9, 2010)

By far my favorite salticid species, I'm glad they are native to where I live. They are especially adept hunters of other jumping spiders, which is interesting.

Adult female:













Adult male:


----------



## Silberrücken (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh, WOW!!!!     That's the first male I have seen! What a complete difference between males and females. 

Is it just me, or does the female have irridescent chelicerae as the Phidippus species? 

I would LOVE to have a pair of these!  

Beautiful pics, Draiman, and thank you for sharing with us!  :clap:

S.


----------



## telow (Dec 9, 2010)

cool those are neat looking


----------



## mindstorm (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice shot u have there.

Here's mine taking down a big fly(12mm flesh fly). Despite being a heavy weight at 18mm body length, she displays fantastic agility by executing a vertical jump to hit her mark.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMxzPKtpRA4


----------



## Draiman (Dec 16, 2010)

mindstorm said:


> Nice shot u have there.
> 
> Here's mine taking down a big fly(12mm flesh fly). Despite being a heavy weight at 18mm body length, she displays fantastic agility by executing a vertical jump to hit her mark.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMxzPKtpRA4


Great video, thanks for sharing! Have you encountered any other species of _Hyllus_ in Malaysia before?


----------



## RodG (Dec 18, 2010)

Stunning photos! I sure wish we could get them here in the states:drool:


----------



## mindstorm (Dec 20, 2010)

Draiman said:


> Great video, thanks for sharing! Have you encountered any other species of _Hyllus_ in Malaysia before?


thanks.

oh yes.
One of them is H.semicurpeus. Although they can be found in urban areas(wasteland or parks), but they're pretty hard to find. I could search a whole day in an area which i found one before and yet come up empty handed. Most of my encounters with them are by chance. Quite a number of pics of them on the net. I saw they're photographed in singapore too. Unlike diardi, the females around 10-12mm are larger than the males, averaging 7mm but i have gotten a 10mm male before. They're not hand friendly like diardi, but they're less fussy eaters than diardi and can gorge themselves.

Another sp(male) i'm keeping has a legspan of up to 40mm. Although i think this is probably an uncommon larger specimen(due to my generous feeding) cuz i've seengotten smaller wild adult ones. And no, it's not diardi.

I'm on the hunt for 2 more species.


----------



## Draiman (Dec 21, 2010)

mindstorm said:


> thanks.
> 
> oh yes.
> One of them is H.semicurpeus. Although they can be found in urban areas(wasteland or parks), but they're pretty hard to find. I could search a whole day in an area which i found one before and yet come up empty handed. Most of my encounters with them are by chance. Quite a number of pics of them on the net. I saw they're photographed in singapore too. Unlike diardi, the females around 10-12mm are larger than the males, averaging 7mm but i have gotten a 10mm male before. They're not hand friendly like diardi, but they're less fussy eaters than diardi and can gorge themselves.
> ...


40mm?! Do you have any pictures of this particular specimen?

And have you seen any of these before?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/orionmystery/4666394582/ - very obviously a Hyllus species

http://www.flickr.com/photos/orionmystery/3853247702/ - also almost certainly another Hyllus

http://www.flickr.com/photos/orionmystery/4534943200/ - is this the same as the 40mm male you have?


----------



## Silberrücken (Dec 21, 2010)

RodG said:


> Stunning photos! I sure wish we could get them here in the states:drool:


Beautiful thread!!!!!


----------



## mindstorm (Dec 23, 2010)

Draiman said:


> 40mm?! Do you have any pictures of this particular specimen?
> 
> And have you seen any of these before?
> 
> ...


ah..yes. I'm having the same species as these links u show me(saw them some time ago). The first pic and the last pic are males, maybe of slight variation in their phenotype but looks very much the same species. The center pic is a juvenile..i know cause i have juveniles too. 
This species is Hyllus Keratodes. 
http://salticidae.org/salticid/diagnost/hyllus/kerat-ph.htm

Pity there is limited upload space, cause i have so much pics to share...everytime i want to upload, gotta delete some old ones, which renders my old posts a bit meaningless cause i like to narate my pics.
Anyway, here there are. well, maybe i exagerated just a wee bit...if he stretch out his hind legs a bit more and not look up, he'd be 39mm legspan(front back) i guess. You can see actually its body length is not that massive..this fella around 13mm, but the super elongated forelegs of up to 20mm greatly extend its legspan stats. i also have female pics too(14mm body length), nicer to look at than the one from salticidae.org site, which forelegs are much shorter than the male but right now my attachment limit is 100%. Merry Christmas!


----------



## sufistic (Mar 3, 2011)

Is this Hyllus keratodes? WC from Johor.

Female, already gave me around 20 babies.


----------



## mindstorm (Mar 6, 2011)

yes, it is, Shaik. Nice female you got there.


----------



## sufistic (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the confirmation mindstorm. I have zero experience with salticids, how many eggsacs do they produce usually? We should keep in touch.


----------



## Rue (Mar 6, 2011)

Excellent pics!

I love that first picture...and the male is adorable (in a very salticid kind of way)...


----------



## ZergFront (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice! These are on my true spiders wishlist. I love the larger of the jumpers - Hyllus, Phidippus, Paraphidippus, etc.


----------



## mindstorm (Mar 8, 2011)

Shaik said:


> Thanks for the confirmation mindstorm. I have zero experience with salticids, how many eggsacs do they produce usually? We should keep in touch.


from my experience, female jumpers usually produce about 3-4 egg sacs in their lifetime, usually with decreasing number of eggs. They only need to mate once or rather so far, i know female will only mate once. After they start laying eggs, they won't allow a male to mate her again.

if you're talking about number of eggs, then there is a very wide variation depending on the species and size. so far i've i counted 20-30 offspring for Hyllus Keratodes, which is not a lot. However, surprisingly this species is very widely distributed in Malaysia and have been spotted in Ipoh, many forest reserves around klang valley all the way to johor. They were also seen in Thailand and Sabah and Sarawak(this is not scientifically recorded, but from my research of scanning amateur wildlife photographs found all over the internet). There is also a number of variation to them.


----------

